# Look who is coming to Australia



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - the Trailer Park Boys

http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/trailer-park-boys-australian-tour-2012/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have seen that advertised, did not know what it was all about. Are they supposed to be good? Hope not because Melbourne is the closest venue to me and it has already happened.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

They started in Canada with the TV shows and I liked the earlier stuff the most. It was unedited and a fairly coarse. TV rights got bought up by a US firm and it had to be tamed down somewhat and turned a bit more Hollywood. Not sure how their live shows are. Think they have been marketing the hell out of it, hitting the road the past while. Probably best to just catch it on TV.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I would go see the retarded [email protected], I like the guy with the coke bottle bottom glasses, Hes an idiot. That show was crap but once you start watching an episiode its like WTF is this, And you watch it. So i guess it was a success ish.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone should tell them they look like everyday Australians, So they'd better rethink their outfits


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats a harsh statement Stopper. Maybe if you said certain parts of the country I could understand.:whistling2:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> Thats a harsh statement Stopper. Maybe if you said certain parts of the country I could understand.:whistling2:


Just kidding.. I thought you'd come back with something like " yer maybe they could dress like New Zealanders"


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope we have to stick together and stick it up a certain Canuck.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> Nope we have to stick together and stick it up a certain Canuck.


 I've had a couple of jibes at him too but he won't bite


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Something I learnt as a kid. If you keep kicking a dog it will bite.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here I thought you were going to announce you were hopping on your boat mudshark, and were going to show those Aussie's how drywall is done.It would of been very canuck like of you, giving them fair warning..... or is that fair dinkum


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I though Mudshark was all set for a trip to Oz also. If he went to show them how drywall was done, they'd have chased him back to the airport, waving their dunny brushes above their heads


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Something I learnt as a kid. If you keep kicking a dog it will bite.:whistling2:


maybe you should say, when blood is in the water, Sharks attack, maybe you can bait Mudshark in that way:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope they are way too scary 2Buck. We have some big sharks here.:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> maybe you should say, when blood is in the water, Sharks attack, maybe you can bait Mudshark in that way:whistling2:


Just so you Kiwis dont feel left out the Trailer Park Boys have to give you guys a show too.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/trailerparkboys


----------

